# [SOLVED] UPDATE: WindowsUpdate_80080005 WindowsUpdate_dt000



## Sami Sigelen (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Everybody: Since i have posted this message on TSF, i have made some research on Google. And i have found out that this is a problem from Microsoft and it touches all versions of Vista.
Microsoft will give you a solution to the problem if you pay them $50.00.

I will absolutely not pay a cent to Microsoft for a problem which is their fault.

So thanks to everybody at TSF

Sami


----------



## Sami Sigelen (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: 2nd UPDATE VERY IMPORTANT: WindowsUpdate_80080005 WindowsUpdate_dt000*

Hi Everybody! 2 days ago i have re-installed my whole Microsoft Vista Family Premium to the Initial Manufactures specification. And you know what. after re-initiating Window Vista, All the problems that i had with Vista were gone. Even the problem with Vista taking to much time to Save/Rename a File or folder is corrected. Now Vista save or renames a file instaneously.

Don't ask me why, but I'm just happy that Vista is finally working perfectly.

I which everybody at TSF a good day.

Yours Sami Sigelen ([email protected])


----------



## leslieme (Jun 20, 2008)

I am having the same issues with my computer. If I go back to an earlier time will I lose all of my documents, photos, and programs if they were not present at that time?

Also - I cannot find any info where Microsoft will fix the error - can you direct me!

Thxs!
LESLIEME


----------

